

Ask HN: Getting into Node.js - bgnm2000

Hey Guys,<p>I'm really trying to get into node.js.<p>Right now I'm predominantly a rails dev and using JQuery for front end fun.<p>I've taken classes in javascript/java/c++ etc. but I'm pretty rusty with languages I havent used in forever.<p>I'm really trying to use node.js with rails apps I'll be creating - any suggestions where I should start?<p>Thanks!
======
randall
Like anything, I'd suggest thinking of something that is a bit past "trivial"
but working on something you need. For a lot of Node.JS projects, that
typically means doing something realtime-comminicatively, that typically
wouldn't scale in times gone by.

NowJS is a good starting point too. <http://nowjs.com/>

I started by creating a "server" for quartz composer, wherein I'd connect a
TCP socket to Node, then I'd tell the composition when an XML file had
updated, which would trigger the composition to reload the xml.

------
gexla
I have done the same. I got started by installing it on my VPS and writing
code.

------
hazelnut
try this here: <http://mongly.com>

